# mfsBSD boot



## balanga (Mar 22, 2017)

I just tried the latest mfsBSD to boot up to a command prompt over a LAN (PXE)....

It took about 30 secs!!! WOW.

I'd be interested to how long it takes to boot up using a normal mini-memstick img....


----------

